
A language wish list - luu
http://www.drmaciver.com/2015/07/a-wish-list/
======
TheDong
Let me add in autocomplete and, if applicable, import management.

Also...

> Higher order functions ... no mainstream languages that don’t do this.

Go doesn't, vehemently so. A higher order function, such as map, must be
generic, and Go simply doesn't see the need for that. Write more for loops :(

~~~
garfij
> Go doesn't, vehemently so.

We seem to have a different notion of what a higher order function is. My
understanding is that a higher order function is one that takes one or more
functions as arguments, or, returns one or more functions as a result.

Go happily supports this.

~~~
TheDong
The author of the article specifically calls out map and reduce.

Go does not support higher order functions in nearly the same way as
functional languages.

------
k__
I think we need more languages with syntactical significant whitespace.

I did a few projects with LiveScript and it felt like a different world. These
dangling delimiters, end or even } and ], just feel like a burden now.

I'd love to have a language that just get stored as abstract syntax tree, so
everyone could adjust their syntax as they please. But there are just things
that are nicer to write with special syntax's. And stuff that got written with
SSW could look rather ugly if viewed with {} or ends. But it would probably be
a nice experiment :)

------
openfuture
Sounds like he wants clojure.

